# Ever have one of those day!



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2004)

I am in a freak'n mood today and should not be posting to the boards.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 20, 2004)

So when you post something that gets you banned you won't be surprised, right?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 20, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> So when you post something that gets you banned you won't be surprised, right?



So, you saw that.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 20, 2004)

i'm having one of those days right now...

IYKWIMAITYD

diaglo "dayes and confused" Ooi


----------



## Belen (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep....I usually post rants on those days.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 23, 2004)

Are you kidding?  Most days are like that for me...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2004)

Even on my worst days EN World cheers me up.......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Even on my worst days EN World cheers me up.......



 Ditto. Been going through a very tough time in my life, where all of these days just seem horrible...but I can come to ENWorld and forget about everything! Now, if only I could get into more PbP games...and find a good D&D/RP group around here...


----------



## Fieari (Sep 24, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> IYKWIMAITYD



Dear lord, I actually parsed out what that astoundingly long non-standard acronymn meant.  Wow.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 24, 2004)

It's actually becoming a standard acronym, at least around here.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 28, 2004)

Fieari said:
			
		

> Dear lord, I actually parsed out what that astoundingly long non-standard acronymn meant.  Wow.



Non standard?  I suppose.  It's part of the "local dialect."


----------

